# Mon iMac ne veut plus s'éteindre...



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2002)

Depuis hier, je suis confronté au probleme suivant : mon iMac ne s'éteint plus. Je m'explique, je sélectionne Eteindre, tout se passe bien et au moment ou tout devrait s'arrêter il se relance.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait une idée ? Est-ce que cela peut venir de Jaguar ou plutot d'un point de vue "mécanique" ?

Pour info : iMac DV 400 ES 256 Mo


----------



## le terrible (24 Septembre 2002)

Tu n'as donc plus qu'à l'éteindre de force! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Non,je sais pas désolé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2002)

la seule methode qui marche pour le moment c'est bien evidemment la deconnexion de la prise de courant !!!

perso je trouve ca un peu limite comme methode !


----------



## Emeric (24 Septembre 2002)

Deux idées comme ça : il n'y aurait pas une touche de ton clavier coincée, ou quelque chose qui appuierait sur ton clavier ou sur le bouton Eteindre de ton mac? As-tu essayé de lui laver le cerveau en zappant la PRAM (pomme+alt+P+R au (re)démarrage, attendre 3 gongs). J'sais pas si ça t'aidera...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2002)

Merci pour ces conseils. Mais après vérifié mon clavier et zappé la PRAM, il refuse toujours de s'éteindre.

Par contre, je me suis aperçu que mon horloge n'était plus à l'heure.

Serait-ce une piste ? Une pile morte pourrait-elle avoir ce genre de conséquence ? Je doute mais avec l'informatique...


----------



## huexley (25 Septembre 2002)

y'a pas mal de thread la dessus mais la question bete :

est ce que dans les préférences sytème "économiseur (!!) d'énergie" ne serait pas coché, dans les options redémarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant ?

-&gt; pour l'heure c'est normal qu'elle saute quand tu zappe la PRam, ca l'est moins si elle saute sans la zapper par contre, nota que la durée de vie d'une pile  est de 3 ans env.


----------



## Ritchie (26 Septembre 2002)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> * nota que la durée de vie d'une pile  est de 3 ans env.  *



Je suis assez étonné, je possède encore un "PERFORMA 6200" depuis plus de 6 ans et la pile est toujours OK.
Donc un conseil, quand vous éteignez votre ordi. laissez le brancher sur le secteur, ça économise votre pile. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Ritchie (27 Septembre 2002)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'avec un iMac, tu peux l'éteindre de la façon suivante:
CTRL + ALT + POMME + TOUCHE D'ALIMENTATION, et ton ordi. s'éteint clean et pas sauvagement.
J'allais oublier, toutes les touches doivent êtres maintenues en poussant sur le bouton d'alimentation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Fais signe, car chez moi ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2002)

Je ne comprends plus rien. J'ai vérifié toutes les préférences systèmes susceptibles d'interferer (Relance automatique après coupure de courant, ....) tout était décoché ! Par défaut, j'ai donc coché puis décoché ! Et depuis tout fonctionne parfaitement. Quand je clique sur Eteindre, ou quand j'appuie sur la touche du clavier, tout se passe comme prévu.

Bref je suis sceptique et je reste persuadé que le problème va se reproduite bientôt !


----------

